
MANA M285 opensource based long-range quadcopter drone - demouser7
https://dronegarageblog.wordpress.com/2017/12/27/m285-affordable-inmersionrc-vortex-quadcopter-clone-running-open-source/
======
stationwildfire
I have the smaller Wizard 220, comes in at $180 complete with controller. HD
Camera would be extra, but not much more.

You can get 1k in range with the antenna upgrade. There are also many other
neat upgrades like GPS positioning.

Buy spare motors and clips, or a 3d printer. Having some guards while you work
on flight algos will be helpful.

